# Thinking outside the box.



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi gang once in a while it happens and this time after coming in the house with 1/2" of snow covering one side of my tuque and part of my face, I asked myself why oh why is the chute only enclosed on 3 sides?, I mean the snow we get in the face comes from the opening. Why if the opening was blocked up almost to the chute deflector, I know it is for easier access to unblock the chute but if one would put in a lengthwise door with sheet metal, you could access it the same and mind you with an impeller kit you might not need to unclog the chute. I might just try with duct tape, experiment this theory or is there another reason they leave the chute face opened?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen at least one person mod theirs with angle iron type stuff and block off both sides leaving only the middle open.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I have seen at least one person mod theirs with angle iron type stuff and block off both sides leaving only the middle open.


 Hmm not quite getting this but here is what I mean and wondering if not for ease of access to clean chute what would be other reasons. On the pic I would close the black portion, any thoughts? and thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You may be on to something there, Norm. Are you going to try it?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> You may be on to something there, Norm. Are you going to try it?


 Fa shure, if not to save my pretty face, easy with to test with Duct tape.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

waiting to see / hear how it works out


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I would think no chute at all would offer the least restriction. Enclosed walls offer the most. So maybe the design is intended to offer the least snow resistance and still be able to direct the snow. if this is true then snow removal efficiency is priority.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I also feel your pain Normex. 

Not trying to be an a22, but what happens when you have wet heavy snow? I could see having all 4 sides enclosed increasing the risk of plugging up. 

Maybe fabricate what your adding in removable somehow, for the times one encounters white cow chit (as I call it)

Just spit balling idea's here.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pythons37 said:


> I feel your pain and encourage the experiment.
> I'm happy to get snow in my face, because it means the bloody machine is working. I have a lifetime supply of duct tape, though, so I'm ready to change things up, if you have success.


 We live in the country where the wind has no restriction for over a mile so I think you would change your mind when combined with snow from the chute unless you're sadistic.



AL- said:


> I would think no chute at all would offer the least restriction. Enclosed walls offer the most. So maybe the design is intended to offer the least snow resistance and still be able to direct the snow. if this true then snow removal efficiency is priority.


 I would agree but the wall with the least resistance aka open end has the least snow touching it and when I meant it is my face that get it.
I wish I could get more insight for the why of the open end if not for just ease of access for unclogging.
Is that this simple of an explanation?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Normex said:


> We live in the country where the wind has no restriction for over a mile so I think you would change your mind when combined with snow from the chute unless you're sadistic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norm: I'm going to be watching this thread.....I like your idea. If the tape works and your looking for a more permanent solution. How about a vinyl like the covers for the bed of a pickup....snaps and all. Easy on, easy off. 

Thus far our snow has been more like mashed potatoes.....so I would not need it.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

A piece of lexan would be slippery, transparent and unbreakable. I used some on a birdfeeder and the neighbor's kid shot at it with a bb gun, and was quite surprised it just bounced off. I like the idea of a chute front door, and wondering if it will work out. I would think this would have been tried before but have never seen it out "in the wild".


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> A piece of lexan would be slippery, transparent and unbreakable. I used some on a birdfeeder and the neighbor's kid shot at it with a bb gun, and was quite surprised it just bounced off. I like the idea of a chute front door, and wondering if it will work out. I would think this would have been tried before but have never seen it out "in the wild".


 Before going all out I would try with duct tape to cover the area but I would also like more feedback from here namely the why it was not done before if it makes sense, I guess the impeller kit was invented because of a lack of thinking out the box.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I believe that your idea that it isn't done because of ease of access needed, and also the fact that heavy snow could more easily clog is dead on. I do have to admit though, I don't get any snow that comes out the open side of my chute, only the very end. So maybe I'm just not experiencing the high winds that you do? I think that you should take a video of before and after your duct tape try!!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> I believe that your idea that it isn't done because of ease of access needed, and also the fact that heavy snow could more easily clog is dead on. I do have to admit though, I don't get any snow that comes out the open side of my chute, only the very end. So maybe I'm just not experiencing the high winds that you do? I think that you should take a video of before and after your duct tape try!!


I have to admit when the wind is fierce it gets hard to see exactly where the snow come from but sitting on my sulky, I still get pummeled pretty good as my face is at the 1/2 way point of the chute.
Just have to try and see and will post a vid provided you send us some snow and no wind please.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quickie idea.. take whatever can of spray paint you have left over and spray a scrap of cardboard cut to size to make it slicker, and then duct tape it in place for a test at least it would be slick and ridgid, and you can cut the tape to remove .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Normex said:


> Hmm not quite getting this but here is what I mean and wondering if not for ease of access to clean chute what would be other reasons. On the pic I would close the black portion, any thoughts? and thanks


Ariens Modified & Repowered 1032 (pics)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you really want to dig out a dead animal in there. if that issue should arise.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Probably to save on weight, since 99.9% of the snow rides on the opposite side. With my snowblower I have no snow exiting from that area.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Ariens Modified & Repowered 1032 (pics)


 Many thanks Shryp, It seems very possible that it could achieve what I have in mind though it's too bad I can't reach this person to see if any snow comes out from that gap. I guess the only way to find out would be to reinvent the wheel some.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

That painted cardboard duct taped on sounds like an easy way to get started.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I will be posting my first youtube vid but it takes very long for processing, after 1 hour it is still at 0% and it tells me I am queued. Does it normally take that long?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It can take a while if you don't have highspeed internet. But if you do it can take up to 4 times the the duration of the video depending on resolution of video 1080 HD will take a long time.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> It can take a while if you don't have highspeed internet. But if you do it can take up to 4 times the the duration of the video depending on resolution of video 1080 HD will take a long time.


 I have HS Dsl and my upload took a couple minutes for 15 meg or so after upload finished then the site want to process it before publishing.
It is still at 0% processing, should I start over?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if closing up the chute some doesn't work how about some winglets on each side of the opening, the winglets could be set at an angle so they deflect the snow away from your face and if it does clog up it would be easier to clean out than the one in the last pic


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Patience, somebody has to view and approve your video, making sure it isn't porn. They have to protect society from indecent behavior.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if closing up the chute some doesn't work how about some winglets on each side of the opening, the winglets could be set at an angle so they deflect the snow away from your face and if it does clog up it would be easier to clean out than the one in the last pic


 I have a good friend who is a tinsmith and does sheetmetal work. I would plan to cover the opening with an hinge to open when I need access, that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

IMO your wasting your time because wind is the biggest factor here and even shooting snow a bit higher out of the shoot might help I think wind is still going to blow it back in your face, but I applaud you for trying.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Normex said:


> I will be posting my first youtube vid but it takes very long for processing, after 1 hour it is still at 0% and it tells me I am queued. Does it normally take that long?


I found out that I can post videos on youtube faster on my smart phone using the youtube app than I can from my computer using a satellite internet connection. Then I can go back to the computer and copy the link from youtube to post here. Weird, but it works.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I found the thread (on another site) with the snow blower Shryp posted the photo above on. Here is another view.










> What do you think of a one-piece covering, verses an open channel down the center, such as you have ?? Did either modification induce any new flexure or vibration points ?? What an incredibly neat job you did on that !!! Congrats !!!
> 
> 
> I eventually went with the stainless because it will never chip like the paint would have.
> ...


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I found out that I can post videos on youtube faster on my smart phone using the youtube app than I can from my computer using a satellite internet connection. Then I can go back to the computer and copy the link from youtube to post here. Weird, but it works.


 Very many thanks for your hint, I owe you one.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

dbert said:


> I found the thread (on another site) with the snow blower Shryp posted the photo above on. Here is another view.


 Somehow I missed your post, and thank you. I don't know if it eventually worked out for him but from my try outs any openings and some snow will come out eventually in your face. You will see in my vid how I closed the opening and from there I need to do some more try outs but so far it looks promising but I need more snow.....


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel silly for reverse searching the photo Shryp posted and just now seeing he has a link to the "other forum". Perhaps he did a ninja edit and added the link, but I probably just missed it. That guy has some major sheet metal skills. The fabricated belt cover is beautiful.
Normex
Looking forward to seeing how this works out.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally got the vid on Youtube, it was challenging being my first time at it.
I wish it could have been longer but as a neophyte we'll have to settle for this plus you get to see my sulky in action and my French accent.
There was not much snow so bear with me and you see the bare fields in some spots where the wind likes to speed up especially in the winter.
The video is really a two part where when you see me initially, the chute is not covered and notice the snow coming out from the bottom of the chute to the top, this is the small snow that ends up in your face.
The second short portion you will see moi and notice the snow is coming out only from the top of the chute, so far I would call it a reserved success, I'll make a better vid next time with at least 8" + of snow.
Your comments and critics will be welcomed but beware I take names.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The guy with the modified blower has videos on his youtube page. You can see how it works for yourself. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/jrpesky


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> The guy with the modified blower has videos on his youtube page. You can see how it works for yourself.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jrpesky


 I like his chute electric motor set up, from the vid when he uses the blower, don't you find his RPM a bit high?

Btw how did you find my sulky vid last night?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Great video Normex !! I like the idea of using the blue ( painters ? ) tape over the sticky duct tape . You can play with the length of the cover before you decide on a more permanent one. That hinge & hasp should make clearing any clogged chute issues a safe and simple one ( compared to the other link that said " Ya just stick yer finners thru the space and pull the clog outta the impeller " or something along those lines 
French accent ? naw , well at least from that vid .


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Your sulky looks to be working well ! Congrats


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Noticed you were still full of snow even with the cardboard, so did it at least help a little?


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

forget about the chute I wants me one of those seats


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Noticed you were still full of snow even with the cardboard, so did it at least help a little?


Behold the chute had malfunctioned and sometimes threw the snow facing the wind, the enclosed chute as it was helped greatly so far but I still would like to try some more just to confirm and now any new snow is backordered till February. A vid sequel to follow.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> forget about the chute I wants me one of those seats


 This is not because I'm lazy as I have MS and can't walk behind for more than 10 minutes though I'm still glad I can walk a bit. It's all aluminum built with a piece of insulation board glued to the seat plate and it feels much warm even with the layers of clothing you see me with, I might add a back rest when it gets warm.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well done Norm.

You can sure handle that rig with your Sulky. Nice job backing up, I was kinda wonder how backing would work for ya.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

dbert said:


> I found the thread (on another site) with the snow blower Shryp posted the photo above on. Here is another view.


As I glanced at this photo I thought that the impeller blows not only snow up the chute but a snow/air mix. The velocity of this mix in the chute is greater than the atmospheric air. A simple syphon on a garden works on the principle that the higher velocity in the hose sucks water into the line as it bypasses an opening in the hose that is slanted in the direction the water in the hose is flowing, So maybe if a series of vents were installed in the opening of the chute in the direction the snow/air mix is being shot out the chute by the impeller this would draw air into the chute instead of letting any snow blow out. 

I'm posting this just in case enclosing the chute with cardboard and duct tape does not work as well as you like, this might interest you as a second option.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

AL- said:


> So maybe if a series of vents were installed in the opening of the chute in the direction the snow/air mix is being shot out the chute by the impeller this would draw air into the chute instead of letting any snow blow out. QUOTE]
> Something like this?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

GMH said:


> AL- said:
> 
> 
> > So maybe if a series of vents were installed in the opening of the chute in the direction the snow/air mix is being shot out the chute by the impeller this would draw air into the chute instead of letting any snow blow out. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting. Subscribed


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cool! From the video it sure did look like it was helping direct snow! That sulky sure does work nicely! Great video, makes me jealous of your sweet setup. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks pretty good to me . Send some of that snow my way please ! By the way I usually angle my top deflector on the chute downward a little it seems the higher you blow it the more likely you are to get blowback, but of course you give up some distance. I like your rig. I have one more thought as I am a little newer to the forum and I do not know if you have an impeller kit... On mine with the impeller kit throws it so fast that it hugs the back of the chute and goes out with added force and if I remember correctly before the kit the snow had less speed and didn't go as far and I had more blowback. Just a thought, hey stay warm up there it must be so frigid as it's 5° here and I'm a lot further south and east.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Great video Norm.  Did the added weight on the bucket reduce the rising problem you were experiencing? Everything seemed to be working very well and we are all waiting for future updates on the enclosed chute modification. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Great video Norm.  Did the added weight on the bucket reduce the rising problem you were experiencing?


 Yes the weight helps very much and it happens to be just right with 18lbs, and as I said on the post with the vid, so far I give the enclosed chute a reserved success but will do more tests if more flakes can come this way. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I do not know if you have an impeller kit... On mine with the impeller kit throws it so fast that it hugs the back of the chute and goes out with added force and if I remember correctly before the kit the snow had less speed and didn't go as far and I had more blowback.


 I do have a Clarence kit and it does shoot the snow forcefully but I think I know why the chute have a spray like pattern of the fluffy snow, you see where the impeller ends pushing out the snow and the start of the chute, the opening is square then goes to the round chute shape which I wonder if this square opening creates some turbulence and a little amount shoots from the base of the opening. Just a thought.


----------

